# Aal Rezept(e)



## Holger_M (4. September 2005)

Wie verzehrt Ihr Eure Aale am liebsten ?
Hat hier jemand ein persönliches Lieblingsrezept ?


----------



## MichaelB (17. September 2005)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

Moin,

davon abgesehen, daß der Aal wohl der am meisten geräucherte Fisch sein wird...  

Aal-Filets langsam in Butter goldbraun gebraten auf angetoastetem Weizenbrot mit einer Prise Curry gewürzt kommt schon gut #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## The_Duke (17. September 2005)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

Gegrillt in Stücken auf Holzkohle...legga!  #6 
Schmeckt vorher gehäutet am besten


----------



## Arne (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

Öhhhhm, guckst Du hier Aalfreun.de derzeit 60 Rezepte mit Aal  Guten Hunger und  #g


----------



## homer1352 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

Wer hat ein Rezept zur Zubereitung (außer Räuchern) von fetten Aalen größer 90 cm und mehr als 1500 gr.? Habe davon noch ein Exemplar von Juli in der Tiefkühltruhe und möchte es nun doch bald verwerten.

Gruß vom Niederrhein
homer


----------



## noose (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

|supergri

*Aal auf Burgunder Art*


     Dein AAL
      3    Zwiebeln
    1/2 l  Rotwein
      2    Knoblauchzehen
n paarPilze (am besten Braune Champignons)
stück Butter
1 El Mehl
      1    Likörglas Weinbrand
      1    verschiedene Kräuter wie
           -Petersilie, Thymian, Salbei
           Rosmarin
           einige Pfefferkörner
kleiner bund Petersilie, gehackt

Den gewässerten Römer-Fisch-Topf mit Zwiebelscheiben, Knoblauch, dem
Kräuterbündel und Pfefferkörnern auslegen. Den Aal in 6-7 cm lange Stücke
schneiden und darauflegen. Leicht salzen. Rotwein und Weinbrand dazugießen.
Tonform schließen und das Gericht ca. 40 Minuten bei 220°C schmoren lassen.
Dann vorsichtig die Aalstücke und das Kräuterbündel herausnehmen und die
Pilze in die Sauce geben. Butter mit Mehl verkneten, damit die Sauce leicht
binden.nochmals 10min garen  Den Fisch zurück in die Sauce geben, mit Petersilie bestreuen und
servieren.

Beilagen: Reis oder Butternudeln.:m


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

Neben Räucheraal bereite ich die Schleimer am liebsten so zu:

Kräuteraal mit Bratkartoffeln:
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/kochen_aal_rezept.html

Brataal mit Kräuter-Sahne-Gemüse:
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/brataal.html

Und für die die es mögen eine Delikatesse, allerdings nicht so ganz mein Fall - Escaveche:
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/aal_rezept_escaveche.html


----------



## homer1352 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

@noose: Klingt gut! Wird der Aal mit oder ohne Haut verarbeitet?

@SchwalmAngler: Ist mein Exemplar für Deinen Vorschlag nicht zu groß und zu fett?


Gruß
homer


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

Hm, das könnte sein.
Ich habe den Kräuteraal mit Bratkartoffeln mal mit einem 85er der fast 1500g hatte gemacht, das schmeckte ganz gut. Allerdings habe ich hierfür dann auch mehr Toastbrot als angegeben genommen. Auch das Escaveche könnte ganz gut passen. Den Brataal würde ich dafür allerdings nicht empfehlen, dafür ist Dein Aal auf jeden Fall zu fett.


----------



## homer1352 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

@SchwalmAngler: Wenn nicht noch ein weiterer Vorschlag interessanter erscheint, wird´s wohl Kräuteraal mit Bratkartoffeln. Bisher habe ich Aal immer nur "kross" gebraten oder eben geräuchert zubereitet.

Danke 
Homer


----------



## noose (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

@ Homer

geht sowohl als auch. Je nachdem wie es einem besser gefällt.

Ich selbst habe die Haut drangelassen.

gruss.

@ Schwalmangler

Deins sieht auch sehr gut aus, werds mal probieren|wavey:


----------



## arno (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

Wieder mal hochgeholt.
Frohes Fest auch hier nochmal!
Ich hab Heute Aale geräuchert.
Ich habe die Aale anschließend allen die haut abgezogen und die Gräten entfernt.
Die Filetstücke dann schön auf einen teller angerichtet und gut.
Dann hatte ich da noch so krümmelige Reste.
Da habe ich etwas sahne und bunten Pfeffer zugegeben und das ganze pürriert.
Aufs Brot oder Brötchen und noch etwas Dill drauf und guten Appetit!
Hab das mal hier gelesen , IRGENDWO im AB.
Im Sommer an der Ostsee, aus Mangel eines Räucherofens, den Aal in einer Instantgemüsebrühe gekocht und auch das war herrlich!
Wenn man statt einer Instandbrühe mal das ganze ordentlich zubreitet, wirds sicher noch besser schmecken.

Den geräucherten Aal pürrien und dann in ein KÄse\Sahne Fondue geben und dann Brot eintunken.


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

Hallo Holger,

mein absolutes Lieblingsgericht ist Brataal. Aal häuten, Salz, Pfeffer, Zitrone und ab in die Pfanne. Aber in guter Butter braten, alles andere gehört verboten (Biskin Öl etc). Dazu Kartoffelmus und angebratene Zwiebeln. Hinterher einen guten Aquavit. Einfach göttlich, dafür lasse ich alles andere stehen. Allerdings mache ich mir meinen Brataal am liebsten aus richtig dicken Aalen von 350 - 800g, da kann man wenigstens richtig reinbeißen! Den meisten sind die schon zu fett, Geschmacksache!

Grüße vom Brassenwürger#h


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

Hallo alle miteinander,

hier mal noch ein Tipp für besonders große Aale.
Schon mal probiert den Aal flach zu räuchern, das heißt mann trennt vorsichtig die Mittelgräte herraus - natürlich nach dem Ausnehmen - von Kopf angefangen, so weit es geht zum Schwanzende hinn.
Dansch wie gewohnt salzen und dann flach, auf einem Rost z.B., in den Rauch legen - ist hier in Schweden eine Spezialität.
Durch das Aufklappen und legen verliert der Aal eine Menge Fett.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

In Stücken auf dem Holzkohle Grill grillen
Würzen mit Salz Pfeffer Zitrone Klarerbrühe/Gemüsebrühe und Bauchhöle mit Butterbestreichen.

Fertig ist er wenn das Fleischsich leicht von den Gräten drücken lässt.....

mfg Flo


----------



## Andy.F (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aal Rezept(e)*

Ich habe ein kleines Programm  mit 100 Rezepten von fast allen fischen wer es haben will schickt mir eure E-mail über PN


----------

